# Pops and Bangs



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Can you make a pre facelift MK3 2.0 TFSI pop and bang? Childish as it is I enjoy it so if possible I'd like to get mine to.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Pop and bang map

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## petsy (Mar 16, 2019)

For the same reason I'm looking to install an aftermarket exhaust system. Nobody can tell me if it is going to work, though. I'm still waiting my new TT to be delivered and yet to find about the exhaust note and how to fix it


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

With a proper map it is going to work.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Resonator delete?


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

DPG said:


> Resonator delete?


Just did that yesterday and I've heard none as of yet. Think a pop and bangs map is the only way


----------



## petsy (Mar 16, 2019)

Macauley said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Resonator delete?
> ...


Yes. It seems I need to mess-up with the mapping. (and this just to fulfill some stupid eco regulations with no effect at all)...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Actually some cars (and I can't recall if the TTRS is one of them) had the pops and bangs removed due to it prematurely killing the catalysts.


----------



## danjlinge (Feb 26, 2019)

I have a stage 3 TT (Mk3 1.8) I have a miltek decat straight pipe and it was popping before I went stage 3. So I would say stage 2 and a decat striaght Pipe in my experience yes.


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if the facelift TT's pop and crackle like the new S3's?


----------



## jmoore1988 (May 31, 2019)

I've recently picked up a facelift TTS and am yet to hear any pops/cackles. There is a lovely noise made during a full throttle gear change, but wouldn't describe it as a pop/cackle.

If you let me know when I should be hearing them, I'll try it out for you!


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 2016 TT, for a while with a Unitronic downpipe and Stage 2 ECU And TCU software installed. The company has a pops/crackle option tune available for most TT's but they said mine was too old to support the change, so I only had the option of tunes for two different fuel grades. For what it's worth, when you were really on it, it released some epic DSG farts.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Is mine the only one that changes gear with a right good *crack!*? [smiley=rifle.gif] 
I just put it into S and floor it. Bangs on auto-up and manual-paddle-up. 
A friend with a Golf R is insanely jealous..!

2015 TT S-Line Quattro 2.0 by the way.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Unfortunately I think the cracking sound is artificial and put through the speakers. I'm not 100% sure but _think_ this is the case.

As far as the pop's and crackles go, with the facelift TT's I think it has something to do with emissions and I'm pretty sure they don't do it any more.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I had the two silencers chopped out and only run stage 1 on my TTS and it pops, bangs and all sorts on overrun, much to the annoyance of the local old fogies


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Ddave said:


> Unfortunately I think the cracking sound is artificial and put through the speakers. I'm not 100% sure but _think_ this is the case.


Oh no Ddave. It's definitely not out the speakers!! Roof down and under bridges are a scream (I think anyway!). 
Positively out the exhausts.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1zcc2415] Oh no Ddave. It's definitely not out the speakers!! Roof down and under bridges are a scream (I think anyway!).
> Positively out the exhausts.


I 2nd that. I had a rare opportunity to hear my car from the outside (given that I never let anyone drive it. I hate having to rearrange my seat again) 

I believe that it's something in the exhaust. The known audio users for fake engine sounds are Nissan and BMW.
I would be deeply dissatisfied if I had GTR snd learned that they use Playstation files to emulate sound on a car with 560hp.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I believe the RS doesn't have any sound simulators that make artificial sounds. I can confirm with the roof down and sports exhaust the cracks on gear change - especially if kicked down or in sport mode, are awesome.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't believe there any sound generators either (there is the soundaktor but that's a vibrating grumble rather than explicit sounds).

The sound generators are coming though, check out Audi's new S7 video - the next generation S4 and above are all diesels and they're using in exhaust sound generators I reckon given the type of noise the S7 is making. They don't sound as bad as you might think, we had one on a Golf GTD but they'll never be able to produce the sound a good petrol engine is capable of.


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

placeborick said:


> I had the two silencers chopped out and only run stage 1 on my TTS and it pops, bangs and all sorts on overrun, much to the annoyance of the local old fogies


Who's stage 1 map are you running?


----------

